# La leggenda del Camp Nou campo ampio



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ragà ma qualcuno mi spiega per quale motivo quelli di sky continuano a parlare di Camp nou lo stadio del Barcellona, più ampio degli altri? Il campo è 105 x 68, tutti i campi sono cosi. Dove sta l'ampiezza?


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Una volta era veramente più largo negli anni novanta se non erro. Ora trae in inganno l'inquadratura delle telecamere che lo fanno sembrare più ampio


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma qualcuno mi spiega per quale motivo quelli di sky continuano a parlare di Camp nou lo stadio del Barcellona, più ampio degli altri? Il campo è 105 x 68, tutti i campi sono cosi. Dove sta l'ampiezza?



Infatti, lo era, ma da anni in campo internazionale non si può più fare.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

il fatto che sia molto grosso, tra le inquadrature e lo spazio tra fondo campo e curva, sembra più largo. Anche l'Olimpico di Roma da questa sensazione a volte, è una questione ottica più che altro.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

è una leggenda metropolitana, è solo un effetto visivo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma appunto, pure quello della SAMPDORIA qualche anno fa sembrava identico al campo nou, hanno cambiato le telecamere e guarda caso si è rimpicciolito. E' solo un fatto di telecamera rotfl


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Mah a me sembra veramente enorme.. cioe' lo juventus stadium e' piccolissimo; fai due passi e sei gia' a meta' campo.... per es quello dello shalke sembra mastodontico ...comunque sara' effetto ottico...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

sull'effetto influisce anche molto la vicinanza degli spalti


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o credo sia semplicemente l'effetto telecamere.Se quelli di sky intendessero realmente una maggior ampiezza,sono da


----------



## esjie (3 Marzo 2013)

Anche il Vicente Calderon sembra quasi quadrato da quanto sembra largo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

e quelli Inglesi sembrano più piccoli


----------



## tamba84 (3 Marzo 2013)

io l'ho visto dal vivo

è veramente molto ampio,non come gli anni 90 forse ma la sua larghezza direi che non è una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> io l'ho visto dal vivo
> 
> è veramente molto ampio,non come gli anni 90 forse *ma la sua larghezza direi che non è una leggenda metropolitana*.



Il fatto è che ora c'è un regolamento che decide le dimensioni... e su qualsiasi sito troverai che l'ampiezza del campo è come quella degli altri XD E' semplicemente un effetto ottico dovuto a tante cose probabilmente anche dal fatto che viene definito cosi


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

In campionato spagnolo non so che regole ci siano, ma in europa il campo ha una dimensione standard dalla quale non si può uscire, ergo è grande come quello di san siro.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2013)

anche il Via del Mare di Lecce mi sembrava enorme ma credo anche io che si tratti solo di effetti dati da telecamere


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Penso che siano la vicinanza degli spalti e la loro "verticalità" a distorcere l'effetto.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (3 Marzo 2013)

per i campionati minori, di qualsiasi sport, Calcio, Pallavolo, Tennis, c'è un regime di tolleranza nella grandezza dei campi e delle strutture. Per il calcio ad alti livelli esiste? o le misure devono essere precise? Perchè effettivamente sembra quadrato quel campo.. e i giocatori avversari sembrano non saper prendere le misure..


----------



## prd7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> per i campionati minori, di qualsiasi sport, Calcio, Pallavolo, Tennis, c'è un regime di tolleranza nella grandezza dei campi e delle strutture. Per il calcio ad alti livelli esiste? o le misure devono essere precise? Perchè effettivamente sembra quadrato quel campo.. e i giocatori avversari sembrano non saper prendere le misure..



In ambito nazionale viene deciso dalle Lega Calcio e in serie a c'è un margine di tolleranza.
In ambito UEFA le dimensioni devono essere standard. 105x68, se non erro.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> In ambito nazionale viene deciso dalle Lega Calcio e in serie a c'è un margine di tolleranza.
> In ambito UEFA le dimensioni devono essere standard. 105x68, se non erro.



esatto.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Marzo 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Pallavolo..c'è un regime di tolleranza nella grandezza dei campi e delle strutture.



No, il campo è lungo 18 metri e largo 9. Non si scappa.


----------



## BB7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Raga leggetevi QUESTO e anche:


Gazzetta 22/04/10 FABIO LICARI

Casa Barca come San Siro
Il Campo è 105X68 mt

[...] Sono finiti i tempi in cui la misura dei campi era elastica: oggi Fifa e Uefa, per una partita ufficiale, pretendono 105X68 mt. [...] Negli Anni '90 il Camp Nou era più largo: 107X72 [...] All'International Board 2008 a Gleneagles (Scozia), la FIFA decise di uniformarsi alla UEFA introducendo il principio della misura fissa: 105X68 per le partite Internazionali (Mondiali, Champions, Europeo...) per non concedere vantaggi a nessuno.
Fino al 2008 la FIFA autorizzava misure elastiche. Lunghezza 90-120 mt, larghezza 45-90 mt. Per le gare Internazionali i criteri erano più restrittivi: lunghezza da 100 a 110 mt, larghezza da 64 a 75 mt. *Non è più così.*


----------

